# 14 year old boy arrested in Bali



## Gringotts Bank (7 October 2011)

...for possession of marijuana.

Sting operation seems likely.  Hopefully the family has money so that they can bribe whomever needs bribing in order to escape.  

No way I'd consider traveling there, as beautiful as it is.  
Walking down the street, some dude slips a small bag of pot in your backpack, unbeknown to you.  He signals to his mates in the police and you're gone.  

Maybe if Aussies traveling there were more respectful and less boozy, the indos wouldn't feel the need to be so ridiculously punitive and senseless.  Crazy situation.


----------



## nomore4s (7 October 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*



Gringotts Bank said:


> Walking down the street, some dude slips a small bag of pot in your backpack, unbeknown to you.  He signals to his mates in the police and you're gone.




That's not what happened in this situation and I can't recall anything like that happening to any of the people who have made the press over drug possession over there in the last few years. Also consider there's 1000's of Aussies that go over there every year.

Whether it was a sting or not is irrelevant, he shouldn't have been buying drugs over there. At 14yo he knew exactly what he was buying imo and is now suffering the consequences.

Are the consequences over the top? Yes they probably are but the consequences in Australia for most crimes are way under which is why the outrage from Aussies when one of our own is caught and punished overseas. I feel sorry for him & his parents but this is what happens sometimes when you do the wrong thing and it was easily avoidable if he had just said no. 

From my experiences overseas and especially in Asia is if you follow the laws and respect the culture you really have nothing to worry about.


----------



## McLovin (7 October 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*



Gringotts Bank said:


> ...for possession of marijuana.
> 
> Sting operation seems likely.  Hopefully the family has money so that they can bribe whomever needs bribing in order to escape.
> 
> ...




That's a bit unfair isn't it? I highly doubt the Balinese or Indonesians would jepordise their tourism industry so a few cops can plant drugs on unsuspecting minors. Now what can happen is you buy the drugs and the dealer tells the cops and the cops ask for a bribe or they arrest you, but that is usually a kept hush hush and sorted out very quickly. In this instance it seems like the kid was actually buying drugs and got busted.

I agree with nomore4s, if you respect the local laws you won't get into trouble.


----------



## IFocus (7 October 2011)

Its unlikely to end well........since we are reading about it in the press it will be pretty much impossible to pay off the usual suspects to get him out.

Another aspect is we are holding something like 50 to 70 Indonesian juveniles in adult prisons here a fact the Indo's are well aware of so cannot see any sympathy for the young feller coming from the Indonesian justice system.

He will likely do a jail term I think.


----------



## Bill M (7 October 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*



nomore4s said:


> From my experiences overseas and especially in Asia is if you follow the laws and respect the culture you really have nothing to worry about.




Well said! I have spent half of my life living and travelling to many different countries in Asia. Never once have I ever had to encounter the local Police, but then again I don't carry, use or deal drugs. It is very simple, stick to the rules, don't do drugs, don't think you are some kind of untouchable speciality just because you are an Aussie and above all respect the locals and you will enjoy yourself immensely.


----------



## JTLP (7 October 2011)

I remember reading a story about an Australian being held captive somewhere in an African jail. He didn't make any noise about it and apparently got broken out via our SOGs or whatever they are called in a daring midnight chopper fly in guns around etc. Can anybody remember this? Link me to it?


----------



## pixel (7 October 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*



Bill M said:


> Well said! I have spent half of my life living and travelling to many different countries in Asia. Never once have I ever had to encounter the local Police, but then again I don't carry, use or deal drugs. It is very simple, stick to the rules, don't do drugs, don't think you are some kind of untouchable speciality just because you are an Aussie and above all respect the locals and you will enjoy yourself immensely.



 + 1 

btw: where were the parents when he bought the stuff?


----------



## LostMyShirt (7 October 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*



nomore4s said:


> That's not what happened in this situation and I can't recall anything like that happening to any of the people who have made the press over drug possession over there in the last few years. Also consider there's 1000's of Aussies that go over there every year.
> 
> Whether it was a sting or not is irrelevant, he shouldn't have been buying drugs over there. At 14yo he knew exactly what he was buying imo and is now suffering the consequences.
> 
> ...




This isn't a murder - this is a simple case of the purchasing of Cannabis. This was not a hard drug - it is just Cannabis. Anything under an ounce should not be more than perhaps a warning, small fine and a kick in the ass by his parents.

This is just another example of hysteria over drugs and had he bought Herion or anything of the like I would understand the need for arrest; but Cannabis?


----------



## kimcasablancas (7 October 2011)

Crazy situation indeed. Hopefully he gets out soon. Prison in Bali can't be too pleasant.


----------



## Julia (7 October 2011)

IFocus said:


> Its unlikely to end well........since we are reading about it in the press it will be pretty much impossible to pay off the usual suspects to get him out.
> 
> Another aspect is we are holding something like 50 to 70 Indonesian juveniles in adult prisons here a fact the Indo's are well aware of so cannot see any sympathy for the young feller coming from the Indonesian justice system.
> 
> He will likely do a jail term I think.






JTLP said:


> I remember reading a story about an Australian being held captive somewhere in an African jail. He didn't make any noise about it and apparently got broken out via our SOGs or whatever they are called in a daring midnight chopper fly in guns around etc. Can anybody remember this? Link me to it?



IF and JTLP:  such an important point.  The ABC's Indonesian correspondent today, in guarded terms, made clear that Kevin Rudd's publicity seeking song and dance act about this will have considerably diminished the kid's chances of a quiet settlement.




pixel said:


> + 1
> 
> btw: where were the parents when he bought the stuff?



Exactly.  The kid has stated that he bought the drug and then went off to have a massage, apparently on his own.   What on earth were his parents thinking???




LostMyShirt said:


> This isn't a murder - this is a simple case of the purchasing of Cannabis. This was not a hard drug - it is just Cannabis. Anything under an ounce should not be more than perhaps a warning, small fine and a kick in the ass by his parents.
> 
> This is just another example of hysteria over drugs and had he bought Herion or anything of the like I would understand the need for arrest; but Cannabis?



That's absolutely irrelevant.  The laws applying to drugs in any part of Indonesia are absolutely well known.   He has bought the stuff in their country and is therefore subject to their laws.  The Indonesian government  has zero interest in how anyone from any other country  views their drug laws.  viz the Bali Nine and Schapelle Corby.


----------



## So_Cynical (7 October 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*



nomore4s said:


> Whether it was a sting or not is irrelevant, he shouldn't have been buying drugs over there. At 14yo he knew exactly what he was buying imo and is now suffering the consequences.
> .




No 14 yr old knows what they are doing...the average 14 yr old is a total tool.


----------



## gordon2007 (7 October 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*



So_Cynical said:


> No 14 yr old knows what they are doing...the average 14 yr old is a total tool.




My first post in over year...cynical, when this 'kid' rapes your daughter, don't you dare cry. He was high on drugs and didn't know what he was doing.

Frig this piece of crap kid, he knowingly bought drugs and thought he was above the law. Hope his tongue falls out as he is being raped by some 45  yr old chinese child molestor refuge.


----------



## So_Cynical (7 October 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*



gordon2007 said:


> My first post in over year...cynical, when this 'kid' rapes your daughter, don't you dare cry. He was high on drugs and didn't know what he was doing.
> 
> Frig this piece of crap kid, he knowingly bought drugs and thought he was above the law. Hope his tongue falls out as he is being raped by some 45  yr old chinese child molestor refuge.




You waited a year to contribute that! 

Pot turning the average 14 yr old boy into a sex crazed rapist lol 

Hes a dumb kid and now hes a dumb kid in jail for an offense that not even an actual offense in the developed world.


----------



## LostMyShirt (8 October 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*



So_Cynical said:


> You waited a year to contribute that!
> 
> Pot turning the average 14 yr old boy into a sex crazed rapist lol
> 
> Hes a dumb kid and now hes a dumb kid in jail for an offense that not even an actual offense in the developed world.




Exactly - thank you.

Julia - It is extremely relevant to the Parents and Australian people that what we would consider a misdemeanor has landed a 14 year old is possibely one of the worst places on Earth. I dare say that if that was anyones close friend or blood relative - they wouldn't put an unjust law over thier loved ones. 

It is that kind of cold emotionless objectivity that I just can't stand in people today.


----------



## nomore4s (8 October 2011)

LostMyShirt said:


> This isn't a murder - this is a simple case of the purchasing of Cannabis. This was not a hard drug - it is just Cannabis. Anything under an ounce should not be more than perhaps a warning, small fine and a kick in the ass by his parents.
> 
> This is just another example of hysteria over drugs and had he bought Herion or anything of the like I would understand the need for arrest; but Cannabis?




You are applying Australian standards, problem is he broke Indonesian laws in Indonesia and therefore gets prosecuted under those laws. We also don't know how this will play out yet, they may just end up letting him go without any jail time.



So_Cynical said:


> No 14 yr old knows what they are doing...the average 14 yr old is a total tool.




Hahaha, no arguments there from me, all I said was he knew what he was buying not what he was doing.



LostMyShirt said:


> Exactly - thank you.
> 
> Julia - It is extremely relevant to the Parents and Australian people that what we would consider a misdemeanor has landed a 14 year old is possibely one of the worst places on Earth. I dare say that if that was anyones close friend or blood relative - they wouldn't put an unjust law over thier loved ones.
> 
> It is that kind of cold emotionless objectivity that I just can't stand in people today.




Again, just because its considered a misdemeanor here doesn't mean jack over there. He broke their laws in their country so now he has to suffer the consequences under their laws. 

If he was a close friend or relative I would be doing everything in my power to get him home, but the fact is he did break their laws and was caught. Just because we don't agree with their laws and punishments that doesn't mean we can impose our standards and expect them to be used just because he is an Australian.

He did the wrong thing and got caught, unfortunately for him the consequences of that are a lot worse over there then they would have been if he was caught over here. I feel sorry for him no doubt but sometimes in life a stupid mistake costs you a lot and he is now finding this out.


----------



## todster (8 October 2011)

he will be better off in Indon if the redneck posts here are any indication.
just a kid


----------



## todster (8 October 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*



So_Cynical said:


> No 14 yr old knows what they are doing...the average 14 yr old is a total tool.




all 14 year olds are tools


----------



## todster (8 October 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*



gordon2007 said:


> My first post in over year...cynical, when this 'kid' rapes your daughter, don't you dare cry. He was high on drugs and didn't know what he was doing.
> 
> Frig this piece of crap kid, he knowingly bought drugs and thought he was above the law. Hope his tongue falls out as he is being raped by some 45  yr old chinese child molestor refuge.




cant believe its been a year lol
missed your balanced informed posts gordy
what about a public stoning


----------



## McLovin (8 October 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*



pixel said:


> + 1
> 
> btw: where were the parents when he bought the stuff?




When you were 14 did your parents know where you were? He's an idiot who made a _huge_ mistake, let's not go down the blame the parents route.


----------



## LostMyShirt (8 October 2011)

nomore4s said:


> You are applying Australian standards, problem is he broke Indonesian laws in Indonesia and therefore gets prosecuted under those laws. We also don't know how this will play out yet, they may just end up letting him go without any jail time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am not talking about the validity of international laws; merely the lack of compassion for a 14 year old by so many people who would not like to be in this persons shoes. He is 14, made a subject of interest over something that is absolutely insignificant - and in turn he is now in the running to a place where the human rights is unheard of. The fact that they refuse to extradite is an insult.

What irks me the most though, is how so many attempt to pass it off as a life lesson. This is not one of those times where the display of diplomacy amongst opinion is considerd honourable. The kids 14 he wanted to smoke a joint, and you want the potantial exposure to a hell to maintain your diplomatic manner? If it were you going to hell for a $20 bag, you would not be pleased - no sir.


----------



## young-gun (8 October 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*



McLovin said:


> When you were 14 did your parents know where you were? He's an idiot who made a _huge_ mistake, let's not go down the blame the parents route.




The kids obviously seriously misguided though? I mean he's 14!! That's what.. Year 9? I barely even knew what marijuana was, let alone would have had the balls or the knowledge to go in search of it in another country at that age. There's gotta be more to it


----------



## Tink (8 October 2011)

I say the same thing, where were the parents? 
This is a minor in another country, not in the local neighbourhood.

I also agree with nomores comments.

Silly silly boy.


----------



## trainspotter (8 October 2011)

I have a 14 year old son and he has been to Bali 7 times so far. He has been harrassed by sellers to "buy" stuff off the street and has been grabbed by the arm and dragged into shops on several occassions. Fortunately he has refused to "buy" anything from the streets and will usually walk out of the shops without buying anything and has not got into trouble. Stern but polite is the rule to save your skin.

On several occassions I have seen "beggars" offering gunga and hashish on street corners to the unsuspecting idiots who would contemplate buying the **** off an unknown in broad daylight in full view of everyone.

It could also be a case of this unsuspecting lad not knowing what he was doing and just giving him money to the "beggar/seller" just to get away from him. l have been accosted in Denpasar by a beggar and when I refused to give her money she caused a hell of a scene by screaming that I had hit her and the Police came running. I paid her and the Police to quitely forget the whole thing.

So you see fellow ASFers that there is many different scenarios to play out. Not all 14 year olds are tools. I enjoy my sons company over many adults that I know and especially when in Bali as he has the respect for the law and the culture unlike the pissed out BESAR BODOH AUSSIES that drunkenly walk the streets as they swig their large Bintangs and are abusive to the Balinese. Good look morons.

Now that Rudd is involved and the whole media frenzy has discoloured the water it will be unlikely this poor kids parents will be able to pay the right people to forget about it. Possible that he may be able to get off on a technicality of Indonesian law. The more intense the scrutiny on the matter the more likely he is gonna get a big dose of Indo justice. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## drsmith (8 October 2011)

trainspotter said:


> *I have a 14 year old son and he has been to Bali 7 times so far. He has been harrassed by sellers to "buy" stuff off the street and has been grabbed by the arm and dragged into shops on several occassions.* Fortunately he has refused to "buy" anything from the streets and will usually walk out of the shops without buying anything and has not got into trouble. Stern but polite is the rule to save your skin.
> 
> *On several occassions I have seen "beggars" offering gunga and hashish on street corners to the unsuspecting idiots who would contemplate buying the **** off an unknown in broad daylight in full view of everyone.*
> 
> ...



My bolds all good reasons not to go there. That kind of local culture does not appeal to me.

And it's in the deep tropics.

Might as well go for a holiday in Darwin during the wet.


----------



## pilots (8 October 2011)

Trainspotter is right, BUT, BUT, what happens when they do a drug test on him to day and it comes back positive, he WILL DO TIME. Hope for him the test come back clean.


----------



## Calliope (8 October 2011)

If they put him in the slammer he will need a protector. Perhaps a seasoned old crim like Schapelle Corby could take him under her wing.


----------



## todster (8 October 2011)

drsmith said:


> My bolds all good reasons not to go there. That kind of local culture does not appeal to me.
> 
> And it's in the deep tropics.
> 
> Might as well go for a holiday in Darwin during the wet.




You would be safer in Bali than a friday night in Mitchell street


----------



## todster (8 October 2011)

trainspotter said:


> I have a 14 year old son and he has been to Bali 7 times so far. He has been harrassed by sellers to "buy" stuff off the street and has been grabbed by the arm and dragged into shops on several occassions. Fortunately he has refused to "buy" anything from the streets and will usually walk out of the shops without buying anything and has not got into trouble. Stern but polite is the rule to save your skin.
> 
> On several occassions I have seen "beggars" offering gunga and hashish on street corners to the unsuspecting idiots who would contemplate buying the **** off an unknown in broad daylight in full view of everyone.
> 
> ...




The end of footy season should see Bali turn into a place you don't want to be.


----------



## trainspotter (8 October 2011)

drsmith said:


> My bolds all good reasons not to go there. That kind of local culture does not appeal to me.
> 
> And it's in the deep tropics.
> 
> Might as well go for a holiday in Darwin during the wet.




Too true drsmith. This is not the Balinese way. Usually it is the Javanese that are the agressors but fortunately/unfortunately graft and corruption is the way to get things done in Indonesia. I do not believe it is their culture but has been introduced to them by many years of tourists plundering their community.

I would feel safer in Bali at midnight then I would in the Smith Street mall in Darwin. Been to both. Give me Bali any time.


----------



## IFocus (8 October 2011)

LostMyShirt said:


> I am not talking about the validity of international laws; merely the lack of compassion for a 14 year old by so many people who would not like to be in this persons shoes. He is 14, made a subject of interest over something that is absolutely insignificant - and in turn he is now in the running to a place where the human rights is unheard of. The fact that they refuse to extradite is an insult.
> 
> What irks me the most though, is how so many attempt to pass it off as a life lesson. This is not one of those times where the display of diplomacy amongst opinion is considerd honourable. The kids 14 he wanted to smoke a joint, and you want the potantial exposure to a hell to maintain your diplomatic manner? If it were you going to hell for a $20 bag, you would not be pleased - no sir.




More than one aspect.

1st its every parents night mare whether the kid is good bad or what ever in our culture the whole trip is a shocker and yes we all understand that and feel that.

But you have to deal with reality in Indonesia and that is that he will likely do time in jail with adults regardless of how it came about.

Before every one gets on their high horses about Indo just remember we have incarcerated *50 to 70* Indonesians juveniles here in Australia and placed them into adult jails. 


No one is screaming for their injustice.


----------



## drsmith (8 October 2011)

trainspotter said:


> I would feel safer in Bali at midnight then I would in the Smith Street mall in Darwin.



Is greasy Sam's still going up the other end at the corner of Daly Street ?

Late one night there many years ago, an argument over a dim sim ended with one gentleman unconscious on the floor. This while I waiting patiently for a toasted ham, cheese and tomato sandwich. Definately not the place for a 14yo at that time of night.


----------



## LostMyShirt (8 October 2011)

IFocus said:


> More than one aspect.
> 
> 1st its every parents night mare whether the kid is good bad or what ever in our culture the whole trip is a shocker and yes we all understand that and feel that.
> 
> ...




I did not know that.

Why would you put 14 year olds in a jail with Adults? Were they muderers or terrorists or something?

That isn't right.


----------



## NewToTheTrade (8 October 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*



So_Cynical said:


> No 14 yr old knows what they are doing...the average 14 yr old is a total tool.




I take offence to that


----------



## drsmith (8 October 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*

At 14, the lad needs the modern punishment equivalent of a good swift kick up the bum and/or a longer term punishment, such as grounding to help him reflect.

He does not need his life ruined by being sent to jail. If there are deeper problems, that possibly raises issues about the parenting, but it's difficult to judge without knowing all the facts.


----------



## gordon2007 (8 October 2011)

LostMyShirt said:


> I did not know that.
> 
> Why would you put 14 year olds in a jail with Adults? Were they muderers or terrorists or something?
> 
> That isn't right.




Hello...we're talking asylum seekers.

I need to stop drinking and posting


----------



## drsmith (8 October 2011)

gordon2007 said:


> I need to stop drinking and posting



That's a long session if you're still going from last night.


----------



## LostMyShirt (9 October 2011)

gordon2007 said:


> Hello...we're talking asylum seekers.
> 
> I need to stop drinking and posting




Oh those cattle stations they call detention centers...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 October 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*



drsmith said:


> At 14, the lad needs the modern punishment equivalent of a good swift kick up the bum and/or a longer term punishment, such as grounding to help him reflect.
> 
> He does not need his life ruined by being sent to jail. If there are deeper problems, that possibly raises issues about the parenting, but it's difficult to judge without knowing all the facts.




Good one doc.

gg


----------



## Calliope (9 October 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*



drsmith said:


> He does not need his life ruined by being sent to jail. If there are deeper problems, that possibly raises issues about the parenting, but it's difficult to judge without knowing all the facts.




Yes, it seems strange that his parents would allow him to roam free, with his 13 year old mate, in the Kuta strip with an unlimited supply of money to buy massages and pot, and whatever else takes their fancy.

These are massage parlour girls, some as young as the boys, who solicit on the street, and take their customers to their parlour. The girls get only a fraction of what the customer pays.


----------



## todster (9 October 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*



Calliope said:


> Yes, it seems strange that his parents would allow him to roam free, with his 13 year old mate, in the Kuta strip with an unlimited supply of money to buy massages and pot, and whatever else takes their fancy.
> 
> These are massage parlour girls, some as young as the boys, who solicit on the street, and take their customers to their parlour. The girls get only a fraction of what the customer pays.




There easy to spot they are the ones dressed in curtain material.


----------



## pilots (9 October 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*



Calliope said:


> Yes, it seems strange that his parents would allow him to roam free, with his 13 year old mate, in the Kuta strip with an unlimited supply of money to buy massages and pot, and whatever else takes their fancy.
> 
> These are massage parlour girls, some as young as the boys, who solicit on the street, and take their customers to their parlour. The girls get only a fraction of what the customer pays.




Did you know that the girls in that photo are all over 30 years old, one looks to be over 40.


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 October 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*



pilots said:


> Did you know that the girls in that photo are all over 30 years old, one looks to be over 40.



 Did you know the one second from the left with the muscled arm is a bloke.  Or is it the one on the far left.


----------



## Calliope (9 October 2011)

How many Indonesian teenagers would we swap for "our little bloke?"



> The Australian Lawyers Alliance argued attempts by the government to free the boy were hypocritical.
> 
> ''How can we be critical of Indonesia's detention of a 14-year-old Australian boy when we have Indonesian children of the same age locked away in detention centres, without charge for a year or more here?'' the alliance's president, Greg Barns, said.




Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/world/teen-ar...about-drugs-20111008-1lew3.html#ixzz1aGvJ5z2w


----------



## Smurf1976 (9 October 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*



drsmith said:


> At 14, the lad needs the modern punishment equivalent of a good swift kick up the bum and/or a longer term punishment, such as grounding to help him reflect.
> 
> He does not need his life ruined by being sent to jail. If there are deeper problems, that possibly raises issues about the parenting, but it's difficult to judge without knowing all the facts.



Agreed, though I'd say that the "modern punishment equivalent" ought to still be literally a damn good kick up the bum. 

The nanny state has a lot to answer for, including that many now consider compliance with the law to be optional. Witness all the trouble on the streets on Friday and Saturday night if you want an example of what today's young people think of the law (and how widespread drug use really is).


----------



## Tink (10 October 2011)

Going by the reports, this family has been to Bali quite a few times, so its nothing new to this boy.

We have just had, how many years of Corby, dont these people think it will happen to them? Unbelievable.

Says alot doesnt it.


----------



## Calliope (10 October 2011)

Tink said:


> Going by the reports, this family has been to Bali quite a few times, so its nothing new to this boy.
> 
> We have just had, how many years of Corby, dont these people think it will happen to them? Unbelievable.
> 
> Says alot doesnt it.




This nameless, faceless kid is now a celebrity. He has been visited three days in a row by the Ambassador, he has Rudd's full support, he talks to Gillard on the phone, he has a private room and unlimited takeaways.

The agents will be circling for rights to his story about his suffering in confinement.


----------



## Tink (10 October 2011)

Hopes are rising that an Australian teenager arrested for drug possession in Bali will avoid a jail term and be ordered instead to undergo rehabilitation. 

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/br...tion-of-bali-boy/story-e6frf7jx-1226163337671

His friend that was with him had a quick exit back to Australia the following morning, I wonder if they will be back.

Hopefully they have learnt something from this ordeal.


----------



## tech/a (10 October 2011)

From face book evidently the kid thinks he's bullet proof.
Set up or not---loose lips sink ships.
Some one needs to take away his I pad---NOW!


----------



## JTLP (10 October 2011)

tech/a said:


> From face book evidently the kid thinks he's bullet proof.
> Set up or not---loose lips sink ships.
> Some one needs to take away his I pad---NOW!




x2. The kids a goose...probably locking him up would do some good.

Apparently he's tried the stuff at 12 years old? What a respectful, upstanding young member of the community this teen must be. I'd prefer if we had more heavy handed approaches to drugs here - obviously not 12 years in jail for minor possession - but something better than a slap on the wrist.


----------



## drsmith (10 October 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*



Smurf1976 said:


> Agreed, though I'd say that the "modern punishment equivalent" ought to still be literally a damn good kick up the bum.



Left foot instead of right came to mind, but I didn't want it to sound like (nor do I advocate) physical violence against minors.



JTLP said:


> x2. The kids a goose...probably locking him up would do some good.
> 
> Apparently he's tried the stuff at 12 years old?



Lock up the parents.

What do they think he is ?, an adult ??

I save my right foot for them.


----------



## trainspotter (11 October 2011)

Dean Laidley AKA "The Junk Yard Dog" doesn't like Bali either !!!



> UPDATE 9.35am: DEAN Laidley says a "horrifying" gang attack on his family in a Bali nightclub was most likely a setup.
> 
> Laidley was hit over the head with a bottle by security staff and has stitches, his son Kane has a broken jaw, and several other family members have severe facial injuries, including women.




http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/mo...n-family-holiday/story-fn7x8me2-1226163377540


Ummmmmmm "gang attack" ..... NOPE .... it was the BOUNCERS of the nightclub who were throwing you out for being drunk and disorderly as you were pushing people over on the dance floor. Dean Laidley hit his head on the pavement when they threw him outside. LOLOL

Back to the 14 year old boy story ..... kid is guilty and got caught ........ period.


----------



## joea (11 October 2011)

Hi.
What interests me is how we are looking after this "poor boy". The media is alive with it.

However I have seen only one media piece on the availability of drugs in that area.
Within a few minutes a guy was approached and filmed. 
Now I will bet you a "pound to a penny", that this particular film of exposure will be squashed until its all over or the "kid" is back in Australia.
Then Gillard and Rudd will crawl back under a rock.

If they had any "guts" they would push the exposure of drugs in Bali. Then "air" the film on our networks.  Warning Australians of the situation.
After all a 8 sec bit of a film shut down our live  cattle export trade, and people lost jobs and money,  but a film on our people being sold drugs will probably be squashed.

The Bali pushers and  Bali police are involved in this stuff up to their neck.
The pusher in question would be operating again in minutes.
I smell a rat. It is very appropiate that a situation is going to be defused in Bali which has Gillard and Rudd being the benefiiciary"s.

Time to bring back the thread 'Wake up Australia".

joea


----------



## tech/a (11 October 2011)

Frankly I and friends and family keep well clear of Bali.
there are far better destinations than here.
15 yrs ago I was approached twice with drug offers.
My kids have been approached many many times in their 3 visits.

The scary part is they tell me that they know of cases where they have had friends tell of stories where drugs have been planted by some in luggage---police called and busted with money changing hands before they leave.

Ive seen corruption (not drug related) in police in Bali.

Not a destination Id recommend.


----------



## Calliope (11 October 2011)

In the days immediately after the Bali bombings, Malaysian writer Rehman Rashid provided a valuable, if extreme, insight into how some in South East Asia view the behaviour of some Australians on holidays. (Financial Review 15 Oct 2003)



> "Yes,I knew the Sari Club', he wrote in a piece that would have struggled at the time to find a spot in most Australian newspapers. "Filthy place. Reeking of beer and sweat; the air thick with smoke and jagged with strine; packed out and heaving into the night at the scummy end of the Legian-Kota strip, down past the Gado-Gado, Hard Rock and Peanut
> 
> "Everybody knew the Sari Club. It had been there about 15 years, sopping up the dregs of the Kuta night, where the carousing begins in the early evenings at the chichi Legian end of the strip, then cascades down the drag in seven waterfalls of deepening drunkeness to debouch onto Kuta Beach and sprawl snoring at the dawn, or sink into the strip's last sump, the Sari Club.
> 
> "It was well-known. If you couldn't score anywhere else, you could score at the Sari Club. To that rickety firetrap would lurch the last of the night's purblind drunken foreigners."




And now they are taking their teenage children there and letting them run uncontrolled to learn the ropes as "a rite of passage.'


----------



## joea (11 October 2011)

Hi.
I do declare Rudd must be reading this thread.
He has come out of hiding again, to "go into batt" for Iranian actress Marziek Vafamehr.
She is in jail and may recieve 90 lashes for her role in a South Australian production,
"My Tehran for Sale".
Go Kevin as this woman, no doubt  does needs your help.
joea


----------



## McLovin (11 October 2011)

JTLP said:


> Apparently he's tried the stuff at 12 years old? What a respectful, upstanding young member of the community this teen must be. I'd prefer if we had more heavy handed approaches to drugs here - obviously not 12 years in jail for minor possession - but something better than a slap on the wrist.




Why? I'd rather my tax dollars actually contributed to something useful than busting teens with an 8 ball of weed on them. The overwhelming majority of people who do drugs lead otherwise normal productive lives. 

Don't get me started on the sniffer dogs in pubs and on public transport either.


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 October 2011)

Has anyone experienced the police in Bali? I arrived for departure at Denpasar airport and as I approached the turnstiles one of two officers to my right approached me and asked for a cigarette. I said "nah don't have any" in which he grinned and walked back to the other officer. D'head.


----------



## JTLP (11 October 2011)

McLovin said:


> Why? I'd rather my tax dollars actually contributed to something useful than busting teens with an 8 ball of weed on them. The overwhelming majority of people who do drugs lead otherwise normal productive lives.
> 
> Don't get me started on the sniffer dogs in pubs and on public transport either.




Drug related crime? Drugs ruin lives? Have you not seen cases recently where people say they were under the influence of drugs? Sheesh.

Mate if you're happy with some try hard young 16 year old shivving you for 20 bucks to buy some weed then be my guest...i'd rather he get thrown in the slammer for a bit of home cooking from a tattoo laden/moustache wearing bikie. That'll treat him nicely.


----------



## Tink (11 October 2011)

Have to agree there JTLP, Mental Health is bursting at the seams, and most is drug related.


----------



## McLovin (11 October 2011)

JTLP said:


> Drug related crime? Drugs ruin lives? Have you not seen cases recently where people say they were under the influence of drugs? Sheesh.




And? Alcohol causes plenty of crime and ruins plenty of lives. Should it be banned too?



> - Risky or high risk alcohol consumption caused the death of 32,696 Australians aged 15 and older in the 10 years from 1996 to 2005, and 813,072 Australians were hospitalised due to alcohol-caused injury and disease over the same period.[1]
> - Alcohol-related crime is estimated to cost Australia AU$1.7b with AU$750m alone spent on policing.
> 
> - Research by the Bureau of Infrastructure, Transport and Regional Economics on road crash costs in Australia found that alcohol is involved in more than 32% of road trauma deaths.[9]
> ...




 If it was legalised you'd also remove a lot of the trafficking crime. And my tax dollars wouldn't be wasted on cosmetic police operations that actually do sweet FA to prevent drug use. How many "big" cocaine or ecstacy busts are shown on the nightly news and yet despite that the street price of those drugs hasn't changed.



JTLP said:


> Mate if you're happy with some try hard young 16 year old shivving you for 20 bucks to buy some weed then be my guest...i'd rather he get thrown in the slammer for a bit of home cooking from a tattoo laden/moustache wearing bikie. That'll treat him nicely.




What about if he's shivving you for 20 bucks to buy a pack of cigarettes or booze, ok then?


----------



## McLovin (11 October 2011)

Tink said:


> Have to agree there JTLP, Mental Health is bursting at the seams, and most is drug related.




Sure it's be proven among certain users. Certain users of alcohol should also be prohibited from consuming it because they become violent. Problem gamblers should also be prevented from gambling. Why should everyone be banned?


----------



## JTLP (11 October 2011)

McLovin said:


> And? Alcohol causes plenty of crime and ruins plenty of lives. Should it be banned too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm not denying that alcohol doesn't cause crime...it's also not illegal though - so I don't know why you're going down that path? 

Legalising what? All drugs? Marijuana? Provide context and I'll provide an answer.

To be honest why would you want any drugs legalised? You're basically caving in to drug users demands. I don't want bongs/pipes etc sitting around my public area because somebody decided that there were too many middle men and legalising it would bring down the trafficking.


----------



## LostMyShirt (11 October 2011)

McLovin said:


> Why? I'd rather my tax dollars actually contributed to something useful than busting teens with an 8 ball of weed on them. The overwhelming majority of people who do drugs lead otherwise normal productive lives.
> 
> Don't get me started on the sniffer dogs in pubs and on public transport either.




I agree. Eliminate the laws for minor posession, and then regulate the market. Then you won't have minors getting charged for minor posession anymore


----------



## McLovin (11 October 2011)

JTLP said:


> I'm not denying that alcohol doesn't cause crime...it's also not illegal though - so I don't know why you're going down that path?




Because you said that drugs cause crime and ruin lives, I'm pointing out that lots of legal things have the same effect. 



JTLP said:


> Legalising what? All drugs? Marijuana? Provide context and I'll provide an answer.




Marijuana yes.



JTLP said:


> To be honest why would you want any drugs legalised? You're basically caving in to drug users demands. I don't want bongs/pipes etc sitting around my public area because somebody decided that there were too many middle men and legalising it would bring down the trafficking.




No you're not. You're accepting that you are wasting your money and not actually stopping anyone from doing drugs. Just because something is made legal doesn't mean everyone will start doing it, the Netherlands is testament to that. In fact the Netherlands has a lower rate of usage than much of the rest of Europe.

If you really think that drugs being illegal has done anything except waste a lot of taxpayer money then I'm afraid you have your head in the sand. The reality is that anyone who wants drugs can get them and without too much effort. If the policy worked you would expect either a) an increase in the street price of drugs b) fewer people doing drugs, neither is true.


----------



## JTLP (11 October 2011)

McLovin said:


> Because you said that drugs cause crime and ruin lives, I'm pointing out that lots of legal things have the same effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Point 1 - Drugs have never been legal. Alcohol may have gone through trials and tribulations but ultimately it's legal. I'm not trying to ban anything - just saying legalising drugs isn't the way to go.

Point 2 - I was thinking before about this...so if we legalise drugs are we going to have radical reforms in terms of mental health etc and social issues to go with it? There is still a 'danger' to drugs that I'm sure turns more people away than towards. And why should we advocate the people who make the drugs? So they can lead even richer/fatter lives whilst destroying others? Yeah great. 

Point 3 - Why would prices go up? It's not dopewars on your TI-83 calculator. People refine the product or offer less to keep prices constant. And people can now get drugs without too much effort - so if it were legalised would it be an effortless adventure? "Just popping down to the drug booth to pick me up a couple of J's!"..."Remember Jimmy don't smoke that stuff and drive home...that could be harmful". 

Netherlands a testament? Have a flick through this:
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/10/10/us-dutch-drugs-idUSTRE7992IX20111010

The article has both pro's and con's for you and I...but if you think tax dollars will be saved when they legalise it...think about the programs people will expect and the added repercussions.


----------



## McLovin (11 October 2011)

JTLP said:


> Point 1 - *Drugs have never been legal*. Alcohol may have gone through trials and tribulations but ultimately it's legal. I'm not trying to ban anything - just saying legalising drugs isn't the way to go.




Is that relevant? By that logic nothing should ever be changed.



JTLP said:


> Point 2 - I was thinking before about this...so if we legalise drugs are we going to have radical reforms in terms of mental health etc and social issues to go with it? There is still a 'danger' to drugs that I'm sure turns more people away than towards. And why should we advocate the people who make the drugs? So they can lead even richer/fatter lives whilst destroying others? Yeah great.




The product would regulated and taxed just like cigarettes, alcohol and gambling. I'm not sure why you think radical reforms are needed, drugs are fairly prevalent as is, and I don't see that number changing regardless of legality. At least if it's regulated the financial costs can be borne by users rather than society, of course the social costs will exist regardless of legal status, which is my point. The supply chain would also be regulated so dealers would lose out.



JTLP said:


> Point 3 - Why would prices go up? It's not dopewars on your TI-83 calculator. People refine the product or offer less to keep prices constant. And people can now get drugs without too much effort - so if it were legalised would it be an effortless adventure? "Just popping down to the drug booth to pick me up a couple of J's!"..."Remember Jimmy don't smoke that stuff and drive home...that could be harmful".




If they drug busts were making serious inroads into the supply chain then yes prices would go up, the alternative being people spend more if the product is heavily cut. 



JTLP said:


> Netherlands a testament? Have a flick through this:
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/10/10/us-dutch-drugs-idUSTRE7992IX20111010
> 
> The article has both pro's and con's for you and I...but if you think tax dollars will be saved when they legalise it...think about the programs people will expect and the added repercussions.




I don't see how that article refutes the fact that the Netherlands has a lower rate of cannabis use than other comparable countries in Europe? It's been pretty well known for along time that many Dutch don't like their country being used as giant bong for tourists.

If the item is taxed, and usage remains more or less constant then the health costs (an externality of the price of cannabis) of treating those who suffer from mental illness as a result of cannabis is partly paid for by users, unlike the current situation where none of it is.


----------



## Julia (11 October 2011)

We already have several threads discussing the legalising of drugs.  Do we really need to turn what's a politically fascinating topic into yet another "yes, we should/no, we shouldn't' diatribe?



> Search: Search took 0.00 seconds.
> 
> 1.
> Legalise some drugs, outlaw others?
> ...




Poor Julia is trying to keep up with Kevin in the "make a fuss of the stupid 14 yo kid" stakes.  Apparently she has actually phoned and spoken directly with the boy.

What on earth is all this attention at ministerial level doing to the boy's understanding of taking responsibility?

i.e. he does something utterly stupid and is rewarded by becoming not only a media celebrity but a cause celebre amongst the country's politicians!

Let's get a bit realistic here!


----------



## LostMyShirt (11 October 2011)

Julia said:


> We already have several threads discussing the legalising of drugs.  Do we really need to turn what's a politically fascinating topic into yet another "yes, we should/no, we shouldn't' diatribe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is not by the childs wish that he be made a paraiah... You want realism but maintain a severely misguided view on the matter?

You would ruin the life of a child to be thrown into hell with hardened criminals to prove a point about a single gram of Cannabis?


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 October 2011)

Julia said:


> i.e. he does something utterly stupid and is rewarded by becoming not only a media celebrity but a cause celebre amongst the country's politicians!
> 
> Let's get a bit realistic here!



Any distraction is a good distraction from the carbon tax issue.


----------



## Julia (11 October 2011)

LostMyShirt said:


> It is not by the childs wish that he be made a paraiah... You want realism but maintain a severely misguided view on the matter?



I may feel that it's you who has a misguided view on the matter.
I've simply noted that Indonesian laws are the laws of that country and it's irrelevant whether we in Australia think those laws are inappropriate.

Do you really think, considering all the other global issues that governments should be dealing with at present, the Prime Minister and Foreign Minister should be having a competition to see who can appear the 'most compassionate' by personally phoning this kid?
We have diplomats to sort out situations like this.  The personal contest between Rudd and Gillard on this is actually jeopardising a happy outcome.  Can't you see that?

In the meantime, our government is entirely happy to imprison Indonesian children as people smugglers in Australian jails.

Can you not see the hypocrisy here, not to mention the affront in diplomatic terms to Indonesia, on whom the Australian government is highly dependent for co-operation in protecting our borders??



> You would ruin the life of a child to be thrown into hell with hardened criminals to prove a point about a single gram of Cannabis?



 Show me where I have said I want the kid to be imprisoned.


----------



## trainspotter (12 October 2011)

The teenager is doomed. Now that the Red Queen has stuck her unwelcome nose into the matter the Indo's will not be taking a backward step. Apparently they are not real happy about the Aussie press calling Bali a "drug factory". 

:kiffer:


----------



## Gringotts Bank (12 October 2011)

The message for anyone caught up in this sort of madness:  Act _very _fast, keep it as quiet as possible, and pay whatever is asked.  Do not expect justice to be conducted the way it is here.  And most of all, don't travel to 3rd world countries when we have the world's best beaches right here!


----------



## McLovin (12 October 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> The message for anyone caught up in this sort of madness:  Act _very _fast, keep it as quiet as possible, and pay whatever is asked.  Do not expect justice to be conducted the way it is here.  And most of all, don't travel to 3rd world countries when we have the world's best beaches right here!




Isn't the message don't buy drugs?


----------



## LostMyShirt (12 October 2011)

Julia said:


> I may feel that it's you who has a misguided view on the matter.
> I've simply noted that Indonesian laws are the laws of that country and it's irrelevant whether we in Australia think those laws are inappropriate.
> 
> Do you really think, considering all the other global issues that governments should be dealing with at present, the Prime Minister and Foreign Minister should be having a competition to see who can appear the 'most compassionate' by personally phoning this kid?
> ...




First off; I realize the laws are different, but step down from the diplomatic high horse. This is a ye'olde form of relative morality. The fact is that he is an Australian citizen, he is 14 years of age and regardless of the two former points, _no one_ should have to be subjecated to imprisonment with violent offenders for the sake of a couple of grams of Cannabis. This view is derived from both compassion and an understanding of the history of drug laws and their blatant corruptability.

It is not by the boys wish he be contacted by heads of state.

I am not condoning the imprisonment of Children in detention centres, in the same manner I would not condone the imprisonment of children with murderers and rapists.

My advice to all is to step away from diplomatic worship and hindsight, and have a look through the window of reality. Stop deriving your views from silliness. Many members who derive this view purely from diplomacy would have different views on the manner of which Women are treated in finatical middle eastern countires. My take on those issues are very simple; diplomacy is garbage when dealing with human life. Reality is the key, and Law worship is a cloud on the window of reality.

The second Quotation, Julia, was not aimed at you - I don't see wher you mentioned this specificaly - however the end result of your view is exactly the same. You would ruin the life - a one off given gift, of a 14 year old to maintain your views on diplomacy and international law. This is not a drug smuggler, or people trafficer - he is a 14 year old who most likely got bored and was coaxed into buying some grass from a street beggar.


----------



## Calliope (12 October 2011)

LostMyShirt said:


> This is not a drug smuggler, or people trafficer - he is a 14 year old who most likely got bored and was coaxed into buying some grass from a street beggar.




He is just a spoiled brat, unlike the Indonesian minors we keep in captivity.



> Unlike the young man in Bali who fortunately has his family and Foreign Minister Kevin Rudd's frenetic, and the cynic might observe, politically-motivated lobbying efforts to support him, these young Indonesian boys have no one to help them cope with the horror that is being detained anywhere, let alone in a foreign country.
> 
> These young Indonesians are  generally crew members of vessels carrying asylum seekers and who are intercepted by Australian Navy or Customs officials.  They come from backgrounds of grinding poverty, speak little or no English, and have had none of the exposure to the world that the average Australian boy and girl will have had by the time they are in their teens.




Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...e-bali-teen-20111011-1lhy9.html#ixzz1aWezRopZ


----------



## LostMyShirt (12 October 2011)

Calliope said:


> He is just a spoiled brat, unlike the Indonesian minors we keep in captivity.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...e-bali-teen-20111011-1lhy9.html#ixzz1aWezRopZ




What makes you think that such a situation does't fill me with contempt? I am utterly disgusted - but two wrongs don't make a right; bring the boys back home.

The submerging of ones self into the political world is a willing entry into a pseudo-reality


----------



## Calliope (12 October 2011)

LostMyShirt said:


> What makes you think that such a situation does't fill me with contempt? I am utterly disgusted - but two wrongs don't make a right; bring the boys back home.




What fills me with contempt is that this brat and his negligent parents are being showered with political support at the highest level.. This undeserving trio will emerge from this farce as celebrities.


----------



## explod (12 October 2011)

Calliope said:


> He is just a spoiled brat, unlike the Indonesian minors we keep in captivity.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...e-bali-teen-20111011-1lhy9.html#ixzz1aWezRopZ




Who spoilt him?, and he is just 14 years old.  And who spoilt the parents?, our decadent society in my view.

Anyway, we cut down the trees for the lumber and the locals lost their primitive villiage life, so perhaps industrialised humankind deserves everything it gets and concede that it also includes the responsibility to care for the boat people.


----------



## Calliope (12 October 2011)

explod said:


> Anyway, we cut down the trees for the lumber and the locals lost their primitive villiage life, so perhaps industrialised humankind deserves everything it gets and concede that it also includes the responsibility to care for the boat people.




Typical Greenie off-topic rubbish.


----------



## drsmith (12 October 2011)

explod said:


> Who spoilt him?, and he is just 14 years old.  And who spoilt the parents?, our decadent society in my view.
> 
> Anyway, we cut down the trees for the lumber and the locals lost their primitive villiage life, so perhaps industrialised humankind deserves everything it gets and concede that it also includes the responsibility to care for the boat people.



Why stop with industrialisation ?

We could always blame Lucy and her kind for becoming bipedal.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucy_(Australopithecus)


----------



## IFocus (12 October 2011)

tech/a said:


> From face book evidently the kid thinks he's bullet proof.
> Set up or not---loose lips sink ships.
> Some one needs to take away his I pad---NOW!





yes unbeliveable



tech/a said:


> Frankly I and friends and family keep well clear of Bali.
> there are far better destinations than here.
> 15 yrs ago I was approached twice with drug offers.
> My kids have been approached many many times in their 3 visits.
> ...




Bali is fine and actually ultra safe but like the markets you have to understand the rules and the game.


----------



## trainspotter (13 October 2011)

I live there for a month every year. Stay on the other side of the Island and not around the Legian/Kuta area where all the yobbos (Aussie tourists) and the Javanese congregate. Have never been propositioned for illicit materials nor for the broad leaf entertainment plant but then again do not hang out looking for it either. Bali is what you make of it as it caters for everyone and is open to abuse as the laws are a bit looser. Also the people that are there on holidays would tend to do things they normally would not do at home. Like wear Bintang singlets and get your hair braided and ride a motorbike without a helmet. YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH ..... That's Bali !!!!!! LOL


----------



## pilots (21 October 2011)

Looks like he is going to do time, just wait six months more and we will have some other Di#k head do the same thing, WILL THEY EVER LEAN.


----------



## joea (21 October 2011)

pilots said:


> Looks like he is going to do time, just wait six months more and we will have some other Di#k head do the same thing, WILL THEY EVER LEAN.




that is a certainty!!!!! "on both points"!
joea


----------



## Julia (21 October 2011)

If Kevin Rudd and Julia Gillard had refrained from their ridiculous grandstanding, the kid's situation could probably have been sorted out quietly without a prison sentence.


----------



## JTLP (22 October 2011)

Julia said:


> If Kevin Rudd and Julia Gillard had refrained from their ridiculous grandstanding, the kid's situation could probably have been sorted out quietly without a prison sentence.




Exactly!

Brownie media points because big Kev is mounting a secret comeback (vomit) and Julia needing to stay 'relevant' has meant that this kid will end up getting the wrong end of the stick (not that he doesn't deserve a little punishment) but certainly a lot worse now.


----------



## IFocus (23 October 2011)

Clearly looks like the Indo justice system is far fairer than our own, we keep Indo's locked up with out charge for years.

I guess we wont see these questions on the 6.00 news.

Mike Calton

The shame we keep locked away



> Ardi's boat, full of Afghan refugees, was intercepted by an Australian customs vessel off Western Australia's Kimberley coast in March last year. He spent 10 months in immigration detention, without charge, before he was sent to the Arthur Gorrie adult jail in Queensland on criminal remand , where he was banged away with hardened thugs.






> A 15-year-old named Mukhtar was recruited from the even more remote island of Rote, a speck in the ocean near Timor. He was paid just $400. In late 2009 he was caught off Christmas Island, held for eight months in detention and then transferred to Hakea Prison, a maximum security adult jail in Perth. There he was kept in a section for ''protected prisoners'' who, almost certainly, included killers and child molesters. After a year and 11 months, a Perth court dismissed charges of people smuggling and he was sent home last Friday week. The $4 a day he'd been paid for prison work was taken from him to defray his airfare.






> HOW on earth have we come to this? Are we now so callously indifferent to basic human decency that we believe we can treat these wretched people with such contempt?
> 
> Where are the normal safeguards of the law, which should keep children out of adult jails and ensure that they, and anyone else, are quickly brought to trial?





Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...locked-away-20111021-1mc7p.html#ixzz1bYJkqlTu


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 October 2011)

Julia said:


> If Kevin Rudd and Julia Gillard had refrained from their ridiculous grandstanding, the kid's situation could probably have been sorted out quietly without a prison sentence.




I would totally agree. Just imagine if the President of Indonesia and his Foreign Minister started calling cop shops in Australia where Indonesian nationals were being interviewed. 

What a gormless duo.

gg


----------



## marklar (23 October 2011)

Admittedly this kid is too young to have heard of Barlow & Chambers, but surely his parents did?  I'm sure everyone has heard of Ms. Corby & the 9 other idiots that got busted with drugs overseas.

Zero excuses this time around.

Yes it's tragic and was entirely preventable and now the tree hugging hippies want to save the kid from any punishment whatsoever.  Maybe this one stupid kid can finally be a lesson to everyone else, accept some personal responsibility for what he did and live with the consequences (as terrible as they may be.)


----------



## Knobby22 (23 October 2011)

marklar said:


> Yes it's tragic and was entirely preventable and now the tree hugging hippies want to save the kid from any punishment whatsoever.  Maybe this one stupid kid can finally be a lesson to everyone else, accept some personal responsibility for what he did and live with the consequences (as terrible as they may be.)




I wouldn't call Garpal and Julia tree hugging hippies!
They appear to want everyone to be quiet about it and bribe the system discreetly. (I presume, not sure what other method could be used and I have lived and worked in Jakarta)

My opinion is that it should be in the public domain and justice should be seen to be done and the boy should be treated the same as an Indonesian citizen of the same age would be. We should not demand that they make an unfair exception because he is Australian. That will only make us enemies of some of the populace in the future.


----------



## tech/a (23 October 2011)

> My opinion is that it should be in the public domain and justice should be seen to be done and the boy should be treated the same as an Indonesian citizen of the same age would be




A few thousand rupiah and a local is on his way.
This will cost this wealthy aussi family at least $250K
No $$ he will do time.


----------



## Julia (23 October 2011)

Knobby22 said:


> I wouldn't call Garpal and Julia tree hugging hippies!
> They appear to want everyone to be quiet about it and bribe the system discreetly. (I presume, not sure what other method could be used and I have lived and worked in Jakarta)



Knobby, I'm sure I've never said that he should not be either punished or made an example of.  I've just observed that most likely the punishment will be more severe as a result of Gillard and Rudd publicly embarrassing the Indonesian government with their ridiculous media publicity and personal phone calls to the boy.

Making an objective observation is not the same as expressing a personal opinion.

To be candid, I'd be sorry to see the kid's parents or whomever bribe his way out of this.  If that happens, what's the lesson to the boy?  Obviously that you can behave like a total idjit, yet if you go about it in a clever way and have enough money, you don't have to experience the consequences of your foolishness.

So please don't imply that I condone bribery of anyone for anything.  I absolutely do not.

The other aspect of this case that sickens me is the utter hypocrisy of our government in protesting about the boy being jailed, when they are holding ignorant young Indonesians in detention or jail here for extended periods of time, often without charge, on suspicion of being so called people smugglers.

These kids, some the same age as the Australian boy, are uneducated, village based fishermen who would obviously be vulnerable to suggestions of reducing the poverty of their families by crewing a boat to Australia.
It's quite probable, imo, that when they agreed they had no idea they were doing anything illegal.

Just imagine the outrage here if the top ranking members of the Indonesian government were to make widely publicised phone calls to these kids in our jails.  What do you think would be the reaction?


----------



## todster (23 October 2011)

Julia said:


> Knobby, I'm sure I've never said that he should not be either punished or made an example of.  I've just observed that most likely the punishment will be more severe as a result of Gillard and Rudd publicly embarrassing the Indonesian government with their ridiculous media publicity and personal phone calls to the boy.
> 
> Making an objective observation is not the same as expressing a personal opinion.
> 
> ...




objective lol


----------



## Knobby22 (24 October 2011)

Julia said:


> Just imagine the outrage here if the top ranking members of the Indonesian government were to make widely publicised phone calls to these kids in our jails.  What do you think would be the reaction?




I didn't realise that Kevin had done that. I agree, he should have acted through diplomatic channels. Bad behaviour.


----------



## Calliope (24 October 2011)

Knobby22 said:


> My opinion is that it should be in the public domain and justice should be seen to be done and the boy should be treated the same as an Indonesian citizen of the same age would be.




Or perhaps he should be treated the say way as we treat Indonesian minors who happen to be part of the boat crew of the people smugglers. i.e. lock him up for a few years without trial.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 October 2011)

Calliope said:


> Or perhaps he should be treated the say way as we treat Indonesian minors who happen to be part of the boat crew of the people smugglers. i.e. lock him up for a few years without trial.




LOL 
Yes,we have to be careful playing Pot, Kettle black with the Indonesians.


----------



## IFocus (6 November 2011)

You would think they would wait until he gets back to Oz before releasing this the Indo's must surely be tempted to throw him into the slammer.

Anyone who has half an idea about the justice system in Indonesia knows the statement below to be the obvious............ 

Fury over Bali teen's $200,000 tell-all TV deal 



> Indonesian legal experts warn the lucrative deal could go horribly wrong and jeopardise the boy's sentencing, with one expert labelling it "fragile and dangerous".
> 
> "The media and everyone should wait until the court makes a decision next Friday," the expert said.




http://www.perthnow.com.au/travel/n...tell-all-tv-deal/story-fn30173u-1226186719850


----------



## tollbridge (6 November 2011)

*Re: 14 yo boy arested in bali*



gordon2007 said:


> My first post in over year...cynical, when this 'kid' rapes your daughter, don't you dare cry. He was high on drugs and didn't know what he was doing.
> 
> Frig this piece of crap kid, he knowingly bought drugs and thought he was above the law. Hope his tongue falls out as he is being raped by some 45  yr old chinese child molestor refuge.




Dear Gordon

You've flexed your right to freedom of speech - now let me do the same.

The above post is by far the most despicable thing I've read on this forum thus far. Rape?  His tongue hanging out? Do yourself and the ASF community a favour by printing out what you've just written, take it to a therapist and ask him/her if that's how a normal person thinks. If on the odd chance you're not committed to a mental services institution, voluntarily take another 12 months off posting online!

You're sick buddy!

Alex.


----------



## Tink (6 November 2011)

Well we could see that coming with the TV deal

The media reports have gone unnoticed with this boy, I think people are sick of it (stupidity and drugs)


----------



## Knobby22 (6 November 2011)

Tink said:


> Well we could see that coming with the TV deal
> 
> The media reports have gone unnoticed with this boy, I think people are sick of it (stupidity and drugs)




I am really upset about it.
So it appears the reason he has been hiding his face so he can do a deal with Channel Nine for $250,000. He will appear on that pathetic show 60 Minutes and do other stuff for A Current Affair.  Who says crime doesn't pay? The Indonesians are not happy about it. I hope he gets at least 5 years now. $50,000 a year.

Channel Nine sould not be allowed to get away with this. We will have other kids going for the money soon.


----------



## Calliope (6 November 2011)

Knobby22 said:


> Who says crime doesn't pay? The Indonesians are not happy about it. I hope he gets at least 5 years now.




Yes, or alternatively, a $300,000 fine.


----------



## JimBob (6 November 2011)

Isnt there Proceeds from Crime legislation that would prevent the kid profiting from this crime?


----------



## sptrawler (6 November 2011)

My first post on this thread. 
When I first read about this I thought **** this is going to cost the parents a heap of money, maybe their house. How many of us have got a wayward kid that no matter what you tell them, they know better.
Well this would have to be a wake up call to this kid and I bet the only reason the parents are taking the cash is because they will need it. 
They won't be doing it for the opportunity to have their son embarrass them on national t.v.
I feel sorry for the parents and hope the son feels terrible for the position he has placed his parents in. 
Just another smart ar$E kid.


----------



## Tink (7 November 2011)

JimBob said:


> Isnt there Proceeds from Crime legislation that would prevent the kid profiting from this crime?




I would hope so.

What a change to this child from when he was first arrested to now. He is now crying that he wants to come home, best lesson he has ever had. 
Show that on his Facebook or on ipad. Priceless

If he started smoking marijuana at 12yo, I think the parents have alot to answer for.


----------



## joea (7 November 2011)

JimBob said:


> Isnt there Proceeds from Crime legislation that would prevent the kid profiting from this crime?




What the big question is, "How much of this money will  be bribes for the authorities over there? That money is his ride home, not their law system.

Not so long ago it was on disclosed on Australian TV by a person who came up against their law, that it had costed them $100,000 in bribes to get out of the country.

Gee its almost a joke. What they do over there.
And with all this going on Gillard thinks she made a good deal with Malayisia.

joea


----------



## Calliope (5 December 2011)

The Bali boy is happy to be back in Australia, where he can enjoy a joint in peace without any danger of being thrown into jail.


----------



## Knobby22 (5 December 2011)

Calliope said:


> The Bali boy is happy to be back in Australia, where he can enjoy a joint in peace without any danger of being thrown into jail.




So true.


----------

